# My little girl



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

She is six years old and wants to go **** hunting with me so bad but Mom think she is still to young what do you guys think need help

Hunt with walkers


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Take them both!


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

DiptheNet said:


> Take them both!


 
hounds are a great way to get kids in to hunting. lot of action and they dont have to sit still and be quiet. some of my favorite hunting memorys were out with my dad and our beagals. that man was a saint chaseing 6 beagels and a 5 and 6 year old around the woods after awhile he trew a tracking collar in each of our hunting vest when we started covering more ground i still dont know how he did it


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't think its fare to say just because she is 6. I have a 12 year old nephew and I am not taking him ANY WHERE! I also have a 8 year old nephew, who I would take any place with me. One listens, and one dosen't. If you think she is responsible enough to take HUNTING! and she wants to go, fo for it!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i spose you could,,,,think she can hold a **** on the tree?


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

She like to help me skin them too


Hunt with walkers


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

take her!just keep it as short as possible and make it fun for her.and bring snacks.


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

take her if she wants to go, if she wants to be part of the cleaning let her, remember she has not been swayed by gross or thats not normal mentality if you treat it as normal and respectful she will see it that way also. my son was 2 when he started coming out when I was cleaning squirrels, and fish my wife thought it would tramatize him, but at 4.5 years he knows that it is just part of the hunting and fishing.
Glenn


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

She knows what going on she knows it has to be cleaned so u can eat it 


Hunt with walkers


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

I took my daughter when she was 5 on a second week of gun season. It was a unseasonably warm day and I only went for a hour trying to make it till dark and didn't make it. Seemed like to much work for less then a hour. This year she is 8 and it is my second attempt. We will see how it plays out.


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd guess she'd be fine.
I have hunted with a bunch of non-hunting friends.
Girls generally do better than boys, hands down, IMO.
Maybe it's bc the guys wont shut up and listen, who knows. 

I think much of **** hunting is having a good understanding of the woods in the daylight-brush, fence crossing, hills, stumps, river crossing, navigating brambels, etc are all much easier in the dark if you first know how to do it in the daylight. 

Good luck; post pictures.


----------

